# Legends of the pokemon world discussion



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 22, 2012)

Obviously a thread discussing the legends of the pokemon world, or any theories you have about the pokemon games. If you have a theory, please provide some evidence. Ok, in the myth about the Legendary Beasts it said they were pokemon that died in the fire when the Brass Tower burnt. Which pokemon were they?

I believe they were a Manectric, an Arcanine, and a Floatzel. I should probably explain more. Generations I and III take place at the same time, and
Generations II and IV take place at the same time. Which means that if the regions of Jhoto and Kanto existed and were widely populated at the time the Brass Tower burnt,then Hoenn and Sinnoh and the pokemon in those regions would exist as well.

The Arcanine could have been a wild pokemon, but it and the others were more likely to be owned by a trainer, perhaps even the same trainer. The trainer escaped from the fire while his or her pokemon perished. The reason Floatzel couldn't put out the fire was because Floatzel was either knocked out, tired from training, couldn't use his/her attacks(except struggle), was asleep, or simply didn't know a water type attack. The trainer that owned the three pokemon is an ancestor of the hero that reunited the humans and the pokemon(The hero of GSCHGSS or Ash from the anime,or perhaps both are descendants of him or her. And since I opened up the discussion about Ash, I guess Ash was related to the trainer through his father, who was apparently a famous trainer himself).


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 22, 2012)

An Arcanine (closest to a lion we get is a dog with a mane), a Luxray and... I don't know who the Water-type was.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 22, 2012)

I always thought it was Jolteon, Flareon, and Vaporeon considering the physical similarities between them and the legendary beasts. Also that the sages use them, so I figure that may be a hint towards which Pokémon could have been. (And all the Kimono girls have an Eeveelution, meaning that they're not too uncommon in Ecruteak.)


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 22, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I always thought it was Jolteon, Flareon, and Vaporeon considering the physical similarities between them and the legendary beasts. Also that the sages use them, so I figure that may be a hint towards which Pokémon could have been. (And all the Kimono girls have an Eeveelution, meaning that they're not too uncommon in Ecruteak.)


But Flareon and Jolteon are foxes and Vaporeon looks slightly like a cat, while Entei and Raikou are felines and Suicune is a wolf...


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 22, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> while Entei and Raikou are felines and Suicune is a wolf...


I don't think anyone really knows whether the legendary beasts are feline or canine. Entei seems to be based on one of those lion-dog things so I suppose they're kind of both instead of just either one.

The Jolteon/Vaporeon/Flareon thing does sound like it'd made sense, since they're kind of a trio and very 'true' to their elements.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 22, 2012)

Pokémon don't have to be based off just one particular animals or myth. I prefer seeing the Eevee line (and probably almost every Pokémon ever) as a mishmash of concepts rather than just dog, cat, or fox. I mean, are the Nidoran line or the Bulbasaur line just based off of one concept?  I'd say no and  here's a spiffy link of what just what exactly the Nidoran line might be based off of.  As for Suicune, Entei, and Raikou they probably drew inspiration from the Kirin, Foo Dogs (which are actually lion-based), and the Raijuu, respectively, along with other things.  It kind of makes me sad that these possible basis tend to get over looked in the legendary beast discussions.

 ...And double checked on the Sage's who have the first three Eeveelutions and looks like that only happened in Crystal.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 22, 2012)

If Jolteon, Flareon, and Vaporeon are the Legendary Beasts how come there aren't any Legendary Beasts for the other eeveelutions?


----------



## Spoon (Sep 22, 2012)

Jolteon, Flareon, and Vaporeon form a trio in their own right, so there wasn't need for four other Legendary beasts. And five/seven vaguely Eeveelution-based Legendaries is a lot! Or perhaps the Legendary Beasts were created first, and the myth was added in later.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 22, 2012)

Somehow I think I'm missing something very important in the OP/this thread.

The legend is clearly (or at least I think?) referring to Raikou, Entei, and Suicune. Jolteon, Flareon, and Vaporeon matching their types is probably just coincidence, considering GSC also added Espeon and Umbreon in the same generation (Eeveelutions have the types they do because there is one for each "special" type other than Dragon as of gen 4).


----------



## Spoon (Sep 22, 2012)

There's a legend stated in-game of three Pokémon dying in the Brass Tower and being reincarnated by Ho-oh. So pretty much we're trying give our headcanons of what Pokémon they were before hand.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 22, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> Somehow I think I'm missing something very important in the OP/this thread.
> 
> The legend is clearly (or at least I think?) referring to Raikou, Entei, and Suicune. Jolteon, Flareon, and *Suicune* matching their types is probably just coincidence, considering GSC also added Espeon and *Flareon* in the same generation (Eeveelutions have the types they do because there is one for each "special" type other than Dragon as of gen 4).


You messed up the wording pretty bad there.

I don't see why they couldn't have just been the legendary gerbils beforehand and were simply revived, without changing form or anything. It never says that the ones killed were not legendary...


----------



## Adriane (Sep 22, 2012)

Spoon said:


> There's a legend stated in-game of three Pokémon dying in the Brass Tower and being reincarnated by Ho-oh. So pretty much we're trying give our headcanons of what Pokémon they were before hand.


Okay, that makes a little more sense, but...



Birdy said:


> You messed up the wording pretty bad there.
> 
> I don't see why they couldn't have just been the legendary gerbils beforehand and were simply revived, without changing form or anything. It never says that the ones killed were not legendary...


... I pretty much agree with Birdy here, yes. Also sorry, I've had a bad headache all day.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, they were probably the legendary hamsterwhatevers and then died and were reborn. Suicune couldn't put out the fire because it was an electrical fire accidentally caused by the other two. (electric + fire)

What about the Legendary Golems' creation? Regigigas was said to have created statues out of ice, rocks, and _magma_. Clearly, the ice is Regice and rocks is Regirock, but how is magma Registeel?


----------



## Adriane (Sep 22, 2012)

Absoul said:


> What about the Legendary Golems' creation? Regigigas was said to have created statues out of ice, rocks, and _magma_. Clearly, the ice is Regice and rocks is Regirock, but how is magma Registeel?


Registeel's dex entries state that it was "[t]empered by pressure underground over tens of thousands of years". I don't think it's implying it's made _of_ magma, just forged with it.



> Yeah, they were probably the legendary hamsterwhatevers and then died  and were reborn.


Especially considering Ho-Oh is based on a phoenix (Sacred Ash?).


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

Registeel: Oh, okay. Regice and Regirock are made of ice/rock, so I assumed that the third one would be made of magma, which Registeel is not.

Ho-oh: 





			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Ho-Oh is based on the Huma bird, a legendary bird that is said to never rest, living its entire life flying continuously, and resurrects itself and others in its own ashes and flames. ... Ho-Oh, like Moltres, is also based on the legend of the phoenix


Huma bird sounds a lot like the phoenix. And it resurrects itself _and others_ in its own ashes... Again according to Bulbapedia, Ho-Oh's name is from a Romanized translation of a Japanese transcription of the name of the immortal Chinese phoenix.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 22, 2012)

I just realized that ash is a great fertilizer and that's probably why spring follows Moltres around.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 23, 2012)

But then again, too much ash is a bad thing. (See Hoenn Route 113...)


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 23, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> But Flareon and Jolteon are foxes and Vaporeon looks slightly like a cat, while Entei and Raikou are felines and Suicune is a wolf...


okay, so this _has _already been answered, but do keep in mind that this is a universe in which a fish will evolve into an octopus and nobody says anything.


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2012)

Birdy said:


> I just realized that ash is a great fertilizer and that's probably why spring follows Moltres around.


I read this as the character and not as the remains of burned things

which made this entire sentence both nonsensical and highly hilarious


----------



## Dungeons (Sep 23, 2012)

Dude go to my site sacredsword.tk the place is full of myths and theories like this.  It might help yall


----------

